# Area 51 The Mission is now available for purchase!



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The first book is now live. The second book, Area 51 The Reply is being loaded. And this book will go up early next week, if not over the weekend.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn -- I bought it before I saw this thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Who Dares Wins Publishing will soon republish it for less than half the price Random House is asking as soon as we get letter of reversion.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

We received our letter of reversion for both the Area 51 series and Psychic Warrior books yesterday.  We've got cover set for first book and working on rest.  Books are currently being scanned and the first Area 51 book will be re-published next week!  Area 51 The Mission is the third book in the series and will be out in about 2 weeks.  So not quite yet.  BUT SOON!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

But it's getting close. The first Area 51 book will be uploading this weekend. And here's the new cover for Area 51 The Mission


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The first book is now live. The second book, Area 51 The Reply is being loaded. And this book will go up early next week, if not over the weekend.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


>


Just bought it, Bob! And I got your version!!!

Thanks for the heads-up!!!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Area 51 The Mission is now available for purchase!








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Is now available for sale. 







http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

rom Library Journal
Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." For large collections.
Copyright 1999 Reed Business Information, Inc.
Product Description
From NY Times Bestselling Author Bob Mayer writing as Robert Doherty
Over 1.2 Million copies of Area 51 sold in print-also author of bestselling Atlantis series.

Screenplay written by same writer as Alien & Total Recall, and same producer as Minority Report.

Now we know what the government hid there. It's time we found out why....

Hidden deep in the Amazon rain forest is a place shrouded in mystery. It is called The Mission. And in nearby villages people are screaming in pain as they die from a virus more deadly than Ebola. They can't escape it. They can't cure it. They can't stop it from exploding into a worldwide epidemic poised to kill us all....

Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte suspect this new "Black Death" is actually a biological weapon in an escalating war between us...and "them." Them? The aliens who are part of a chilling conspiracy connected to ancient riddles, a covert government agency...and Area 51. Now from the Great Wall of China to a top secret facility beneath Antarctica's ice cap, an eclectic group of soldiers and scholars are working with Duncan and Turcotte to give humankind one last shimmering hope to survive. To stop the aliens--at least until the Pandora's box of Area 51 opens up again....

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts."









http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts."









http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/wdwpub/TNTheMission2.jpg
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306347776&sr=8-7


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts."








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-The-Mission-ebook/dp/B0052GA5PC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

Bob:

Thought you might want to know that your Area 51 series was mentioned on the latest episode of Mysterious Universe, a pretty popular paranormal-oriented podcast based out of Australia. http://mysteriousuniverse.org/2012/12/episode-822-mysterious-universe/

The hosts haven't read the book and mention it in a snarky-humorous vein but don't take it personally -- Aaron and Ben (the hosts) use a LOT of snarky humor but they seem to be pretty decent guys. They are fair and open-minded to material that is presented credibly...so while they may snark during their mention, most readers know this and are willing to check something out.

I also think they would respond favorably if you dropped them a line to say, "Hello."


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Chilling cover, wonder who would walk in the woods at that time of day. 

The the image is BIG!!!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The bubonic plague was a trial run. Ebola was a dress rehearsal. The real destruction begins now, and, if the Airlia are successful, the result will be total annihilation of the human race&#8230;

Deep in the Amazon rain forest, villagers are falling to an unseen enemy-a brutal virus that inflicts plague-like symptoms and certain death. There's no cure for this Black Death, only the threat of imminent worldwide contagion. And the source, it seems, is not organic.

Scientist Lisa Duncan and Special Forces officer Mike Turcotte suspect the Airlia. Now that Area 51 has been exposed and a fleet of the aliens' warships destroyed, the virus could be the Airlia's last weapon. Duncan and Turcotte believe the source of the virus-and possibly their salvation-may lie with a mysterious place called the Mission, where they hope to give humankind a chance at survival. But the battle has only begun&#8230;
http://www.amazon.com/Mission-Area-51-Bob-Mayer-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396025393&sr=8-1&keywords=area+51+the+mission


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Review from Library Journal: Since the discovery of an alien presence on Earth in conjunction with extraterrestrial technology concealed in Area 51, a small group of humans continues to wage a battle to prevent a takeover by the race known as the Airlia. This third volume in Doherty's ongoing chronicle of human-alien clandestine warfare should appeal to fans of UFOs, conspiracy theories, and "ancient astronauts." 








http://www.amazon.com/The-Mission-Area-51-ebook/dp/B0083X4YJO/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355747578&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=area+51+the+mission+mayer


----------

